# Tylan For Tear Stains - How much do I give him?



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm getting ready to purchase Tylan. We have used Angels Eyes with great results - so, I thought the Tylan would be a more economical alternative, but can someone tell me how much to give our little Cody - He weighs 9 pounds. Thanks for your help.


~amy


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ooh, I want to know the same thing. Belinha weighs about 6 pounds.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've used Tylon. My vet recomends a pinch (1/8 of a teaspoon), up to 15-pounds.

He also recomends, it only be used for 2-weeks. 

I am not a fan of the, continued use of, meds. If there is an underlying problem, then your vet will know. 

I would discuss this with a vet you trust.


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Do you know why your vet doesn't recommend it for more than 2 weeks? And, how long should I wait before using it again? Our little Cody's stains start to return if he goes more than a week or so without the meds. 

Unfortunately, the vets in my area don't take tear stains very seriously - Whenever we discuss it, they act like it's no big deal and something I shouldn't be concerned with. But, I can't stand for him to have stains. She told me the Angels Eyes and Angel's Glow are fine and to use them if they help, but I don't want to give him meds permanently if it might cause a problem.

Again - Thanks for all the info. You guys are great!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Where can I buy some Tylan?
Im sure Holly will not eat the angle eyes on her food so I need the fast alternative.








Also my vet never heard of Angle Eyes and doesn't think the tearstainning is a big deal either!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think Jaimie could answer the questions on extended use of antibiotics. I used Angel's Eyes on both Scooby and Koko but only for a month each. I haven't used it since on either and there is no longer any red tearing on either of the boys now








I think prolonged use of these products can destroy the good bacteria in their tummies and also if they get too accustomed to the use of an anti biotic if ever they need one for an illness it may not be as affective. Just my thoughts. 
I don't think any harm can come from short term use, but I wouldn't just keep giving it once the tear stain has cleared up.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> Where can I buy some Tylan?
> Im sure Holly will not eat the angle eyes on her food so I need the fast alternative.
> 
> 
> ...


Mia really wouldnt eat her food with the AE on it either so I mixed it in with a little bit of peanut butter and she gobbles it up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Thanks for the info. Do you know why your vet doesn't recommend it for more than 2 weeks? And, how long should I wait before using it again? Our little Cody's stains start to return if he goes more than a week or so without the meds.
> 
> Unfortunately, the vets in my area don't take tear stains very seriously - Whenever we discuss it, they act like it's no big deal and something I shouldn't be concerned with. But, I can't stand for him to have stains. She told me the Angels Eyes and Angel's Glow are fine and to use them if they help, but I don't want to give him meds permanently if it might cause a problem.
> 
> Again - Thanks for all the info. You guys are great![/B]


I'm just wondering if perhaps you need to get your vets to check for blocked tear ducts, if the tearing is persistant there could be an underlying reason. How old is Cody? If he hasn't done teething that could also cause some tearing, and if so I would wait till he is finished cutting all his adult teeth then try the Tylan, you may find it will work better and clear it up more permanently.


----------



## Amburn (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Janet. Cody is almost 11 months old. So, he is done with teething. And, there definitely could be an underlying problem, but as I said, the vets around here look at me like I'm crazy when I ask them to try to find out why... they are of the opinion that this is just a problem with white dogs and that there's really nothing to worry about.

Thanks again for everyone's advice here. It really helps. 

~Amy

Starry - You can get Tylan at most vet supply companies. I am going to order mine from www.kvvetsupply.com. And, I wouldn't expect your baby to eat Tylan any better than Angel Eyes. But, a trick that has always worked for us is mixing into a small amount of baby food chicken. He loves it! 

~Amy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i give 1/32 of a tsp or a smigen (small teaspoons u can get at bed bath or online) once a day for 2-3 weeks. this has taken care of pixels stains for 4 months and then i had to booster it....and i havent given it since and its been prob 3 months since i have given it to her....so it lasts a while.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> I think Jaimie could answer the questions on extended use of antibiotics. I used Angel's Eyes on both Scooby and Koko but only for a month each. I haven't used it since on either and there is no longer any red tearing on either of the boys now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Janet, I agree about the long term use. Guess I'll worry about that when I see how it works.













> Thanks Janet. Cody is almost 11 months old. So, he is done with teething. And, there definitely could be an underlying problem, but as I said, the vets around here look at me like I'm crazy when I ask them to try to find out why... they are of the opinion that this is just a problem with white dogs and that there's really nothing to worry about.
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's advice here. It really helps.
> 
> ...


Thanks Amy, I will check that site out!
I thgt the Tylan doesn't hv to be used as long as the Angle Eyes, is cheaper and more concentrated.
Holly is VERY picky and must be starving for me to fool her! Unless I can cram it in some cheese it's gonna be a contest between us.












> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=406317
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krystal, would you believe Holly sticks her nose up at peanut butter!!!!!!!!!












> i give 1/32 of a tsp or a smigen (small teaspoons u can get at bed bath or online) once a day for 2-3 weeks. this has taken care of pixels stains for 4 months and then i had to booster it....and i havent given it since and its been prob 3 months since i have given it to her....so it lasts a while.[/B]


Thanks so much Jamie, my vet looked at me like this







when I mention Tylan and how to dose it.
Maybe she hasn't seen much tearstaining.


----------

